# If you were my neighbor~



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

If you were my neighbor and I didn't know your religion/political stance or homesteading stance anything else cause you were new to the area- how would you- if you are the friendly type- introduce yourself?

I am inspired by 7thswan and Tiempo's exchange of awesomeness on another thread- 


If YOU were my new neighbor- I would walk over after a few days of you moving in- with a basket of homemade sourdough bread,my homemade strawberry jelly and if I noticed you had kids- a couple of boxes of Mac and Cheese---

when we first moved in- a nice lady stopped by from the Church down the street with a loaf of homemade bread and a stick of butter!!!! that was 9 yrs ago- waaaayyy before I ever thought I could bake bread- 
that loaf of bread was AMMMMAAAZZINNNGGG- heck we even went to the Church and we ain't Lutheran it was so good- 
and we met more neighbors!!! it was a great experience- 



now- you all play along!!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

and YES- this works in SEP- cause I am slowly converting the neighbors- to can, garden, preserve and make salves- we knit and crochet together now too!!!
soooo- this helps build a village!


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Wished you were my neighbor! We stopped by and warned our neighbor that there was a chance that our water would be going out due to flooding. We had the kids filling some barrels in case ours went out, so we'd have some for the animals.

Her response was "Oh that's silly. The government wouldn't let that happen." Also believed the county wouldn't close all the bridges going over the river due to flooding.

Gotta admit, my interactions with her have been extremely limited from that point on!

I'd prefer to show up with some homemade goodies - I've shown up with fried chicken and brownies before for new neighbors.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucky you. My neighbors are all retired, go out to eat every meal, don't bother me with something as dirty as gardening unless your giving me free veggies.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ughhh not how I was *hoping* the post would be- 


how about if you were meeting someone the first time? 

I live in the suburb- in a liberal college town and I am fairing better!?!???


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

We had driven six hours to look at a semi secluded property. There was one home beyond the one at which we were looking. The man drove by, stopped, asked why we were there then proceeded to tell us about the place, the work he had done, how the wells were established, how great the area was, briefly explained his situation and then invited us to stop by his house before we left.

We stopped by, and true to the way things used to be, we spent an hour just sitting and admiring the land, the birds, life.

We did not buy the property but we wanted him for a neighbor.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

All of my neighbours are newer neighbours. Generally meet them for the first time when they're stuck in their driveways in a foot of snow and I pull in with the tractor and plow


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I live in a small town. I know most everybody. There is a rent house just down the way that folks tend to move in and out of. I never formally introduce myself, they usually don't stay long there, but I always find out who they are from other folks I know. What I consider my permanent neighbors, I normally visit with them every few months about something, one neighbor a bit more often. They let me know if they see anything going on and I do the same for them. I am fairly reserved when it comes to meeting new people, especially potential neighbors. Can't say as I would take food to a new neighbor, not right away anyway. I would find out who they were first, then I might stop and introduce myself, offer to help them if I can. I do believe in having some boundaries though. Local folks that grew up around here usually have an understanding of things, but folks from off can sometimes take a bit too much liberty, if you make them feel too invited. A vehicle I don't know passes up the road more than once or twice will probably get stopped to see if they are lost or need something, maybe some help finding their way out!!

Now don't get me wrong, once I find out a bit about you and get to know you, I will do most anything for you. Probably bring you a chicken or two, maybe some eggs or pork from time to time, but I honestly do not expect a neighbor to be showing up at their leisure every few days just to pass time. My one neighbor has my tiller on his tractor, I gave it to him last month to use, just told him to use it as much as he needed and bring it back when he was finished. I will make sure and mention what church we go to just to make sure you know where I stand on that, if you pursue the conversation I will discuss it with you, if you do not, I will not push it, but in all honesty I will make an assumption about you based on your response. That is just being honest. I am perfectly content to be by myself and my wife is not one who needs to constantly be entertained either. I might invite you over for a hog killing or something, but probably not going to be having any dinner parties. 

But now Becka, if you still got some of that strawberry jam and sourdough bread left, I think there might just be a place for sale down the road a bit??


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Our neighbors aren't comfortable walking distance, a mile on a rough gravel road. We haven't bothered to drive up and introduce ourselves, the closest neighbor is a rental and people come and go from there quite a bit. Some of them have been nice folks, we eventually meet them if they stay any length of time, and some were pretty odd ducks. It's a cheap rental so can attract some real winners. 

We know most of the "neighbors" within about a 5 mile radius, most of them were here before us and we moved here more than 25 years ago. Not much "turnover" on farms. They are all good folks.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I dont bother anymore, it turns out the same way each time what I can do for them. Never offering to help me out in return.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

When I moved in In OK, a teensy little old lady came by and asked about the Man of the House. I assured her that it was me.... She shunned me for a year, and then was found dead in her home. I waved. She did not. And then she was gone. 

Her kids vaporized her home immediately. I couldn't make myself attend the auction. 

The other neighbor called the city on me for having hens, after I got on his roof and removed his attic turbine covers for his old ass. 

Here, now. His neighbors are the stripper chick and the biker dude, both AA Mentors. We give them extension cords and food when we can. They are the best neighbors I could ask for... They've experienced hard times, and persevered. They cheer our efforts for the most minor details. They are amazing neighbors in the most unlikely skins.

Do not pre-judge people.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

All our neighbors are lovely


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I gave up on meeting the neighbors. I have never had a good neighbor since I moved out of my parent's house, and that neighbor was my grandma. I have; one neighbor behind me - they are a 3 generation seasonal family from Peru, they don't speak English, but are not a bother either; The other neighbor across the river does not know me as a neighbor, but I am good friends with his estranged brother - they are an older couple, full on preppers, and he privately coaches promising high school track athletes, he wont speak to me or acknowledge me because I am friends with his brother; the neighbors across the street are always horrid! The house is owned by a local dairy, and the house is always occupied by illegal migrant workers, They have shot two of my dogs (at least I am convinced they have), stolen my ducks and chickens on several occasions (I steel them back), and three times I have had to go get my pigs from their corrals, one time, one of them was passed out drunk in my pig pen with my pigs. The only neighbor I get along with is the vet who owns the fields around my place - and his house is over a mile away, we talk often (once every 3 months) across the fence and keep an eye on each other's places (he owns the house behind me with the guys from peru working for him). I'm not interested in meeting any new neighbors in the hopes that they are decent folks. It never works out. 
I want good neighbors and a community to live in. I am working on that, and am getting to know people before I make them my neighbors. I hope that someday I can win the lottery - buy an Island in southern Alaska - and invite like minded people interested in homesteading and self sufficiency to join me in creating a community that takes care of one another and delivers homemade bread next door once in a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

We don't get new neighbors, but the distant "neighbors" get a bit of a stare and eventually a wave and a smile as we recognize them. We're not real friendly to random people around here.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow. Surprisingly bleak neighbor situations! We're in a suburban home surrounded mostly by older families who have been there for decades and are all related in one way or another. They've been super curious and interested in all our strange doings. Several have said they didn't think the younger generation worked this much anymore.  

We've exchanged goodies to eat and shared produce with several of them and without fail every one invited us to church on first meeting. We consider ourselves fortunate in our neighbors since I'm pretty sure our chickens, bees and goats aren't strictly legal on our lot.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

We have moved 16 times. Other than this last move to our "perfect place", we had MARVELOUS "leave it to Beaver" type neighbors. They came and welcomed us, we all had parties together, and helped each other out on most things. This was in 5 suburbs of Chicago and all over the Milwaukee area (some very rural). We keep in touch with parties and meet ups with over 1/2 of the 16 groups of neighbors even now!!!

We found our land in 2010, and the guy across the highway from the farthest point of our soon-to-be land but where the current owner had an ATV trail leading into the 55 acres came over to tell us *HE *owned this entrance and we better not buy it and on and on. 

We contacted the county DOT and as you may expect, the county owns the roadbed and 50' from the center of the roadway (which included the land the guy claimed). So we nicely contacted the owner to tell him that -- all before buying and to keep things pleasant. We sent him the letter from the DOT and the surveys showing what the DOT said. The land we were to buy started within the DOT 50' so once we were over that part of land, we were on "our land" so no problem. And in the end, our driveway didn't go anywhere near that part of the property as it would have been a 2000' driveway! Where we put it was 10 acres north of his land.

2 years later we build. We run into this neighbor at a bar and talk very nicely with him. Then he says, "you look familiar" and we tell him we are the neighbors and HE TURNS HIS BACK MID-SENTENCE AND SHUNS US FOR THE REST OF OUR TIME THERE. 

Never in a million years would I have thought that could happen. 

No one came over, although 3 called the sheriff on our building guys as they did not like that our building semis had to come into our property and took time to enter it carefully. Thought that was pretty rude as I don't call the sheriff when their farming equipment basically stops traffic daily in summer and fall as they go from field to field.

Because we were still commuting to Chicago 3-4 days/week to finish DH's jobs there, we didn't want to advertise that the house was empty weekly so did not go to the other neighbors. 

But now, since I am here full time, I plan to bake cookies and breads, wrap with LOTS OF RIBBON that shows as I get out of the car, and go to the various neighbors to meet them holding the ribboned cookies above my head as I get out. Hope I meet some nice ones!

Wish me luck.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

at present we don't really talk to the neighbours except the one our house is attached to. He's fine but we have nothing in common.

Our new neighbours well there's only two, we went and introduced ourselves on the day we got the keys, one is a middleaged family with at least one grown son. they seemed nice and chatty and friendly, he's stopped as he drove past (they have to come past our house to get to theirs) and talked a bit. the other side is a old bloke on his own, slightly odd I think. I know the old owner got on well with him, but then she is also slightly odd!

I would not go say hi to new neighbours, I expect them to come and introduce themselves. Once we get the house livable I will invite them round for coffee (one side at a time incase there is any history I don't know)


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We have been blessed with fabulous neighbors.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 4 neighbors I give a darn about. As for the others, well...... 

The neighbors I give a darn about - we all get along great. The others either keep to themselves, or aren't people I care to be around, or just seem "stuck up".


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I live on the land I grew up on. My great aunt is on one side, parents in front, people I've known since I was a baby behind, and a huge field on the other side. There are several longtime residents in my neighborhood that, if I see them out in their yard, I'll pull up and have a good long talk with, sometimes go sit with them on the porch swing. They do the same when passing my house.
All the houses for rent nearby seem to trade renters out pretty fast, so I don't bother anything but a wave to them. They keep to themselves.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have never formally introduced myself to neighbors on my road except for one. 

The one neighbor I was introduced to when I bought my place from them 20 years ago.

The others I got to know though encounters varying from seeing each other at the cafÃ© , gas station or during post weather related blackouts and two who moved onto my road were folks I have known since grade school.

Most of us do not socialize with each other and prefer to respect each others privacy instead.

I only "socialize" with one of my long time acquaintance neighbors and that is only if we get together to play cards once every couple of months or I have him do routine maintenance or emergency repairs on one of my vehicles as he has been mechanic on my two oldest vehicles for almost 30 years .


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

We only have a few neighbors, land only runs E-W on our road, the rest is NF land. When we were looking at our house one of the neighbors came by and "warned us off", his buddy had lived in the house, it was foreclosed on after a federal raid and we're quite sure he took a lot of stuff from the place. Interestingly, he became our best neighbor, he was the lookout guy, introduced us to a great like-minded family on the other side of his property. He's moved but still drops by and helps us out. The new people never go outside their house, have to admit, I've never been over there. If they were ever outside I would. I do know they've lived in this town a long time, we're the newbs, so I'm not so concerned about welcoming them. 

In the other direction there's a house someone moved into a little while after we did, DH took them a bag of garden veggies to say hi, they weren't overly appreciative. 

Our closest neighbor we finally met when we started having water issues, we share an open ditch community water system line. He and my husband help each other out when needed. But hadn't met him sooner as his place is wrapped in barbed wire 

When we lived in town we knew most of all our neighbors and most of the street, people were welcomed. In the country it's a much slower process. Most people are not going to go up to someone's house, they wait until you're outside, around here they drive in the driveway and sit in the truck until you come out. 

S&EP wise, I feel pretty comfortable with our neighbors, wish our old neighbor was closer, he'd be indispensible if the zombies came!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, the first time I ever "met" Tiempo it was years back. I had lemented in a post that I was going to spend Christmas totaly alone. Family went to Key West and Dh went to Ga. to visit his daughter. How Sweet is That! Tho, I stayed home, I have not forgotten., nothing in politics would ever change how I think of Her.
As far as neighbors. first thing I ever do is offer them plants, usally Raspberrys-my Golden ones, most don't have them and they spread like crazy. I'd load a person up on many other things if interested. During the winter, when a neighbor comes long and plows our drive, I send over some of my Honey Milk bread straight from the wood cookstove-that stuff is a meal with butter. Our one neighor has a small deal he cooks whole hogs for people,weedings,partys and such, so saves the leftovers and freezes it. He'll make up a big pot of bean soup and sends some over in a 2 quart jar. I do the same right back with potato/bacon/ham/soup or some other kind. He as 2 teams he uses for a local Christmas tree farm, takeing people out to cut their own trees. His wife drives one team. They are not home much the month of December and out in the cold all day. So I like to cook and send them food. Ya, I like to cook and it's just Dh and I. He is gone, fall thru spring, working on equitment for the roads,and a Union rep.
Just this summer, I met a woman, I was picking up a freezer bought at a garage sale, she bought the canning jars. I did not want the jars becuase I have too many, but struck up a conversation whith her,she was sooo excited about the jars, her son rolled his eyes while we talked. She gets her produce to cann from a gleeners site south of here- I offered her to come to may place and I'd fill her up with plants for permaculture foods. Gave her my screen name and told her to contact me here. She hasen't yet, but Hi out there


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We have wonderful neighbors and often help each other out. Got to meet the last one the week they moved in as she had locked herself out of the house. Took my husband about 15 seconds to get in, then he gave her a bunch of tips on how to improve her doors and locks. I've been turned down twice for homemade bread as people are leery of strangers. One family later told me they regretted turning me down as she later heard how good my bread was. We haven't had a lot of people move in or out though, most of our neighbors have been the same for over 20 years, and most of them have gardens and do canning.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> and YES- this works in SEP- cause I am slowly converting the neighbors- to can, garden, preserve and make salves- we knit and crochet together now too!!!
> soooo- this helps build a village!


All my neighbors wear my hanspun knit hats. Was real cute when the neighbor across the street lost his hat at the livestock auction. He drove all the way back and asked arround about "who stold his hat" . Fingers pointed everywhere. I heard the story when I got the order for 3 more. Actualy, come to think about ,there are many fun stories, we must finaly be fitting in. They don't let folks "in" very easly in some parts.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We have a rental house next to us.
The nice young couple moved out (they were nice)
and a father and his 2 sons moved in.
They are nice too.
We give them eggs.

But not all of our neighbors are cool with them.
There is a field behind their house that DS used to ride his bike around, I played with the dogs in etc..
Now there is a big 'No Trespassing' sign right at the border between that field and the new neighbors. Right at the border..facing the neighbor's house.

The new father and sons are black.
It's sooooo rude!

But we are plenty good neighbors and I am as friendly outside your screen as I am on.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Here, in the country, a good neighbor might not be the one who's land is adjacent to yours. For a long time, snow removal on our road was sporadic at best. There was this time when my old 2WD pick-up was stuck at the bottom of our driveway. I was stuck! Wasn't going anywhere. An old fellow and his wife happened by on their way home farther up the road. He had an old Ford with chains on; just clanking up the road, no big deal. Well, they stopped, hooked my chain to their tow ball and popped me right out of my predicament. I thanked him and shook his hand, and they went on. Never did learn that Samaritan's name; or where he lived.

We've always kept to ourselves up here. Once, one of the women at the post office referred to us as, "Oh yeah. The quiet ones up on the hill". But people around here are reluctant to get friendly with you if you haven't lived here all your life. If you're not related in some way, or at least have gone to school with them, even a couple of decades is still not enough tenure, I guess. 

My neighbors on one side never wave back as I drive or walk by, and wouldn't even answer the door when I stopped by to welcome them when they first bought the place. On the other side, I've talked to the son more in the last few years when I've met him in the woods squirrel hunting, than I've talked to the parents in 21 yrs. I would drop a Christmas card in both of their mailboxes every year. I didn't expect one back. To me, it was just a way of saying hi neighbor. After five years of never even getting that occasional wave, I stopped. People are funny like that. You just have to be thankful when you do run across the few jewels out there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, we all wave here. It's why when a stranger pulls up-you know they are not a stranger, you know them from their wave.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

When we first moved in here, almost 2 years ago now, all the neighbors made themselves known really quickly!
Literally, 10 minutes after we pulled in with the Penske trucks, one of them stopped, as he was driving by on his Tractor. The previous owners had slammed t-posts into the grund all along the front of the house, and ran some cheap wire fencing across, to keep people out as the house was empty.
We couldn't get the trucks in the driveway, and our t-post puller was buried in one of them. Well this guy stops, introduces himself, and proceeds to offer to pull them all if we have a chain. He and dh are good friends still.
The rest all arrived within a day or two, all carrying home baked goodies, and casseroles. One came with 20 pounds of beef!
One is a truck driver/farmer, and he made a point of going all the way into Kearney to pick up sandwiches, and drinks for us on day three, dropped them by as we were unloading trucks.
We have amazing neighbors!
The best part is, we all danced about each other for a bit, but over the first 6 months we were here, came to realize we all have the same mind set about pretty much everything.
As a mater of fact, one of them actually maintains a list, for all of us, of "community resources", and if anyone finds themselves in a situation, it's taken care of ASAP.:thumb:

Quick story on what it's like to live here, One of our neighbors stopped by the week before Thanksgiving, wanted to see my new ram. Well we got to chatting about how our gardens did, and I mentioned the my darling GRandson had pulled all my onions and potaoes, while they were in bloom, to give me a HUGE bouquet of flowers.LOL!
We laughed about 2 year olds, and how you just can't get mad at them.
The next day, she came back over with three huge buckets of potatoes, and one of onions, from her garden! That is what my neighbors are like.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We've got some good neighbors, but we have to drive past 4 not so good ones to visit with them. Our closest is nice enough, but EXTREMELY churchy, and I've been know to cuss and drink a beer every now and then. The next is the subdivision's developer's wife. He was a known liar and double dealer, and I called him on a few things over the years. The next are an older couple, renting, who moved in about 5 months ago. They don't return waves. After them is the traveling evangelist, perfect big hair, $1k boots & buckle, tricked out dually PU. We saved his horses from dying of thirst this summer, he's yet to say thanks.

Our best neighbors are about 2 miles away, brothers living on adjacent farms, been here all their lives. Salt of the earth, we help them and they help us whenever the need arises. Just good folks.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

we only have a couple neighbors, far away. I wave if I see them. they wave back. the end. nothing bad. nothing that requires baskets of goodies. nothing that requires a post.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mamita said:


> we only have a couple neighbors, far away. I wave if I see them. they wave back. the end. nothing bad. nothing that requires baskets of goodies. nothing that requires a post.


You can do it anyway. Might give them something to think about.:kiss:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We "did it backwards" when we moved here. We ran into our new neighbors when we came and view the house a few time. Nice people...one tiny boy playing on a plastic tryke, dad, and a mom that looked like she swallowed a basketball, lol. We moved in the week before she gave birth. She had her baby on Friday (I think, might have been Thurs day night), her DH brought her home from the hospital Saturday morning then an hour later left to drive 4+ hrs to take her oldest son to college! I was at work but MY DH baked up a lasagna and took it over to her. That way supper was "ready" when her DH got home from Cinncy  Yeah, these are the neighbors we still love 17 yrs later!!


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

7thswan said:


> You can do it anyway. Might give them something to think about.:kiss:


why? what would they need to think about?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sounds like Michigan is the place to live


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Oddly, our neighbors treat us pretty much the same as we treat them: with kindness and respect.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We have a very sweet neighbor across the road. They arent related to anybody so maybe that why they are so nice. Everybody else is related to everybody else and their families have been here for 100+ years plus they are Catholic and we arent so there is a large click going on.

My family has been in this county for 100+ years too but just NOT in this wide spot of the road. LOL

We bought a long time family home which I am sure also doesn't help. But HELLO?!!!! the family SOLD it to us so its not our fault that the family doesn't own it anymore plus the family of the family wanted to move into it but the owning family didn't want to sell at a reasonable price and/or wanted to tell them what they could and couldn't do.

Nice neighbors are great but I think they are rare.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oggie said:


> Oddly, our neighbors treat us pretty much the same as we treat them: with kindness and respect.


Yep, the way it should be done and I am sure it works some, or most of the time, BUT...........not always.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

If any of you were my neighbor, your cats would probably come up missing!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> Sounds like Michigan is the place to live


LOL- hey now- I think Central Pa is the place to be


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mamita said:


> why? what would they need to think about?


They might be just the kind of people to make friends with, and so might you.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

We had a family move in awhile back- girl, guy very young with 2 little kids, dd and I brought them some jam we made and some zucchini bread I think. She was very surprised. Later that week they walked down to our house to return the basket with some cherry jam her aunt had made. We showed them our garden and talked awhile out in the backyard it was nice. They didn't stay at that house long but it was nice making new friends.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

case in point- for becoming close to neighbors- (not space- but friend close)- we are headed to a store tomorrow that I know is one my neighbor loves in Amish country- she watched my son on Monday- I texted her knowing she hasn't been there in a while like 4 months- invited her to dinner Sunday- and asked if she needed anything from said store- 
so appreciative! and I know I don't have to have my house in some mythical spotless condition LOL

and tomorrow I am headed to the other neighbors house - walking distance for Ladies night - hence walking distance.....

can't wait for the first snow on a Friday or Sat night- we do a ""Fire and Ice everytime that happens- we all gather at a house and make a fire in the yard and bundle up and bring what ever leftovers we have for impromptu potlucks!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

"First snow"?...lucky.
Our first is almost gone in time for the ice and sleet thats dropping now.
Color me jealous...:hand: ...LOL!

Matt


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When my really great next door neighbor moved, and the new younger people moved in, she came asking to borrow a cup of internet connection. She needed to do one test for college and their internet was not in. If I could not let her, she'd have had to drive 30 minutes back into town. I didn't have a place for her inside (and I just met her), so I loaned her the front porch, the big rocking chair and a nice tv tray and got her connected to my wi-fi. 

And we talk some, but are not visiting status - looks as if it's gotten more crowded over there since those first days.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I helped my neighbor butcher a deer and his mother in law brought us a great crockpot full of chili , we are the newbies to the area the next weekend we helped his father in law frame in a large pantry on the side of their house I believe they are going to be a great set of neighbors


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not close friends with any of my neighbors, but am friendly with them, if you know what I mean. Most everyone out here is neighborly and helps each other out. We have work parties sometimes, like this summer when we rebuilt the bridge on the road into the community. Only one neighbor is a nut case!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I assume my neighbors are good people, I don't really know them. When I moved here it was like moving to a deserted island, nobody came by to introduce themselves or say hi, let alone bring a loaf of bread or anything. 

I've gone over to meet a few neighbors and they were friendly enough, but they still never come to my place unless it's a complaint about a bull jumped the fence (they complain AFTER my bull breeds all their cows and heifers!), or some other infraction my animals might have committed. 

I got tired of reaching out and being ignored so I gave up trying to be friends. We all wave when we pass on the road, but that's about the extent of the friendship offered.

There are about 3 families in this area. If you aren't one of them, you're an outsider and will always be an outsider. I've been here 25 years and have never been welcomed into the fold. It's a part of the country that was an old outlaw territory a few generations ago and the descendents of those old outlaws still carry the distrust and be leery gene. 

I love the beauty of this place, and if I was born here I'd probably love the people, but with them being so standoffish I've never been able to get close to any of them. 
I'd sell out in a heartbeat if I could get enough to buy a place like it in a friendly area.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Spinner said:


> I assume my neighbors are good people, I don't really know them. When I moved here it was like moving to a deserted island, nobody came by to introduce themselves or say hi, let alone bring a loaf of bread or anything.
> 
> I've gone over to meet a few neighbors and they were friendly enough, but they still never come to my place unless it's a complaint about a bull jumped the fence (they complain AFTER my bull breeds all their cows and heifers!), or some other infraction my animals might have committed.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my place.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

bowdonkey said:


> If any of you were my neighbor, your cats would probably come up missing!


Come on over, I have tons of stray cats that have adopted my front porch. I wish someone would make them "come up missing"


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Roadking said:


> "First snow"?...lucky.
> Our first is almost gone in time for the ice and sleet thats dropping now.
> Color me jealous...:hand: ...LOL!
> 
> Matt



oh Matt- we haven't had a First snow on a weekend yet- LOL


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I got the kind of neighbors that make you want privacy fencing and a hot wire. Why wont people keep up their animals.I guess we all have our flaws.:hammer: Bowdonkey i have started looking for shopping carts.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSN78d6-218"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSN78d6-218[/ame]


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I am friendly to all my neighbors. The newest one is "ahhh", I can't say it and not get Angie mad at me. No one likes him or his wife. My son knows him from school and his description I can't say here either.

I am the most friendly person in our neighborhood according to my reputation. I am the guy that lends out tools and gives some construction advice if asked. Aside from the odd ball right next door all of the neighbors are nice people.

Most neighbors wave, with all their fingers LOL. Many wave and call my name saying hello.

New neighbors I try to see them outside and wave hello and hope to get a wave back. That is my opening to walk over and introduce myself. Almost always works. :thumb:

The odd ball is a loner as is his wife who appears to be a loner to. I gave up on them after they accused me of damaging their new evergreen trees the deer had fun with. I tried again and now I wave at him just to p him off. LOL

SHTF and he and his wife will never be welcome.......


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I just meet folks. Granted my only neighbors I met at a fish buying station. I was operating it and they were selling fish. Then years later we got the land.

I always look for trading sweat.

I offered to grow extra veggies for fish guts. Starting a trade life keeping it so that everyone wins.....Now to her I got the short end in her mind but really I needed to boost my soil. I had eggs but she bakes great bread. I asked her to teach me for eggs....trust me I had lots to learn here.

Asking folks to teach you gives them respect and allows for bonding. She's learned about things I need and well one day her husband was out there graveling our drive be way and parking area. She got all the goose eggs for art.

We do not spend lots of time together but she know I am there for her dogs,can check on her homemade baked beans when she got delayed in town and did not want them to dry out. They dropped off wood I sent my son over to split there when her husband hurt his shoulder.

I like to learn things so I use that to meet folks.

So many folks have taught me to get to where I am at and no matter what till I loss my memory I will always have a reminder of folks as I make bread or pluck a bird or start a fire.....cause I know who taught me the skill.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We have great neighbors in our permanent home. When we first moved there we were shown around, given food and taken out fishing. In turn, we always think of them and ask if they need anything when we go to town shopping. Since we live more than 2 hours from town that means a lot.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Before we bought this place, I walked down the road and asked the neighbors about the neighbors I had just passed. In this way, I found out a bit about them (the ones talking to me). Then, I talked to the closer neighbor, asked how he liked the area. The neighbor down the road in the other direction was the seller of the property (and parents to the ones on the other side of us). They all seemed like good neighbors, so we bought the property and built a house. Not close friends, but trustworthy neighbors.

Because of baby lambs and miniature donkeys, I&#8217;ve also met other neighbors because their kids aren&#8217;t too shy to investigate.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Astrid said:


> We have great neighbors in our permanent home. When we first moved there we were shown around, given food and taken out fishing. In turn, we always think of them and ask if they need anything when we go to town shopping. Since we live more than 2 hours from town that means a lot.


Where I lived in NJ of all places we always asked if a neighbor needed some thing from town.. The post man would pick up drugs from the store and drop them off on his way home.

It was a " take care of each other community". You needed eggs or some milk go to a neighbor and ask with a cup in your hand. Sadly those days are gone in much of America. It is not gone from my mind and way of life. My neighborhood is a good place with many people of the same mind set. Act like a good person and that gets good results.......... most of the time ?????


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

an example of my neighborhood- we all got an email from one neighbor- on Dec 30th- Improptu NYE get together- BYOB/Bring Leftovers/ lets hang out-
7 of us showed up with drinks and food!
it was great fun and we were home by 1030 pm- 
a great way to end the year!


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

Mormons like Jello. I was raised as a Mormon so it's easy to fit in with other similar lifestyles of strict religion. You can usually tell someone's religion by what they offer the new neighbors, lol.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

FarmTechnician said:


> Mormons like Jello. I was raised as a Mormon so it's easy to fit in with other similar lifestyles of strict religion. You can usually tell someone's religion by what they offer the new neighbors, lol.



That is cute- one of my friends is from Utah- she is a former Mormon- I will have to ask her about this- the only foodie thing I learned so far from her that I feel I owe her a firstborn- is the glorious 'Fry Sauce'!!! I LOVE love love that stuff now- and make it all the time- it is to die for with homemade fries!

a combo of Mayo/ketchup/Worcestershire sauce/garlic powder/pickle juice(or apple cider vinegar) and sprinkle of pepper and salt to taste


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

FarmTechnician said:


> Mormons like Jello. I was raised as a Mormon so it's easy to fit in with other similar lifestyles of strict religion. You can usually tell someone's religion by what they offer the new neighbors, lol.


Round here, many hire the Amish or Mennonite to do work such as roofing, barn repair. We have to pick them up and take them home. They really get happy if you buy them lunch from Mcdonalds, because they can eat it,but can't buy it.


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

Becka03 said:


> That is cute- one of my friends is from Utah- she is a former Mormon- I will have to ask her about this- the only foodie thing I learned so far from her that I feel I owe her a firstborn- is the glorious 'Fry Sauce'!!! I LOVE love love that stuff now- and make it all the time- it is to die for with homemade fries!
> 
> a combo of Mayo/ketchup/Worcestershire sauce/garlic powder/pickle juice(or apple cider vinegar) and sprinkle of pepper and salt to taste


Just mention carrots and Jello molds. If she has any history of being a Molly Mormon, she'll know.....

I love fry sauce. Nobody know what it is!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

FarmTechnician said:


> Just mention carrots and Jello molds. If she has any history of being a Molly Mormon, she'll know.....
> 
> I love fry sauce. Nobody know what it is!


Fry Sauce has changed my life LOL!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> ...the glorious 'Fry Sauce'!!!
> 
> a combo of Mayo/ketchup/Worcestershire sauce/garlic powder/pickle juice(or apple cider vinegar) and sprinkle of pepper and salt to taste


Is this a dash of this and a sprinkle of that, or is there a recipe? Inquiring minds want to know.

:hijacked:

Matt


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> a combo of Mayo/ketchup/Worcestershire sauce/garlic powder/pickle juice(or apple cider vinegar) and sprinkle of pepper and salt to taste


What is the ratio? Got to make sure not to put too much of any one thing in when we are trying it.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

mrs whodunit said:


> Nice neighbors are great but I think they are rare.


Sure seems to be true round here.

Some of these people posting here make me jealous and green with envy.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Roadking said:


> Is this a dash of this and a sprinkle of that, or is there a recipe? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> :hijacked:
> 
> Matt


Honestly- I use like 1/2 cup ketchup/1 cup mayo/3 dashes of Worcestershire sauce/1 T of pickle juice or apple cider vinegar/1 tsp of garlic powder/ dash of salt dash of pepper...

then I whisk it all together and taste- sometimes I need to add a little more ketchup sometimes not- 

I use a mash up of these two recipes- but I don't have seasoned salt like the one recipe calls for 

http://www.seededatthetable.com/2013/11/06/copycat-zax-sauce-dipping-sauce-for-chicken-fries/

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2014/05/utah-fry-sauce-a-state-treasure.html


----------

